# 595 Ultra



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Black 595 Ultra's are available yet? Anyone with a pic?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I saw it at TOC Look booth, should be available now .


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

There's a picture in the new Excel Sports catalog. I expect it's on their site too:

http://excelsports.com/new.asp?page=1


----------



## vclune (Oct 26, 2006)

I have one, just arrived in February, very nice!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

tyjacks said:


> Does anyone know if the Black 595 Ultra's are available yet? Anyone with a pic?



Yes, they are available. What size are you after?

*[email protected]*


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

chas said:


> Yes, they are available. What size are you after?
> 
> *[email protected]*


I need a size small


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

We currently have every size in stock except for the XXL which should be arriving next week.

*[email protected]*


----------

